# Can I use a sprayer for nitrogen



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can I use an ordinary 3pt hitch tank sprayer to apply liquid nitrogen? do I need special nozzles? Is nit sold as a concentrate you add to water?


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

You don't have to add water. Any nozzle will work (although low pressure floods are best). The only concerns with your sprayer are, can you run enough gallons. And keep in mind fertilizer will be considerably heavier than water. 32-0-0 will weigh 11.2lbs per gallon, 28-0-0 weighs 10.6 lbs per gallon.


----------



## FieldRat (Feb 11, 2012)

And remember it is very corrosive to both equipment and skin so booms really are best and low boom height is good.


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

FieldRat said:


> And remember it is very corrosive to both equipment and skin so booms really are best and low boom height is good.


I didn't think of that. The good part is nitrogen washes off with straight water. Wash it off while it's still wet. Don't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## FieldRat (Feb 11, 2012)

When I'm spraying around town I stop anytime I come near a car wash just to keep things clean which in turn helps keep me clean. I've seen it eat through the paint on many things, some farmers have sandblasted and recoated the surfaces with bedliner.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

TeeJet makes a fertilizer nozzle: TeeJet - Fertilizer Spray Nozzles

It's unlikely you'll get enough volume out of a fan nozzle. I only use my sprayer for fertilizer in my horse paddocks, just take off the fan nozzle tips, turn the pressure way down and watch the tank. I've got a silver service roller pump so it handles fertilizer. When I use liquid on my hay fields I use an applicator with a John Blue pump that calibrates the volume to the acre.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

FieldRat said:


> When I'm spraying around town I stop anytime I come near a car wash just to keep things clean which in turn helps keep me clean.


Keeping it clean is a good thing but around here washing chemical residue down the drain at a car wash would get some negative attention.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Check your pump, some are not made for using Nitrogen.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The big problem is pump capicity and boom size (if your pump is compatible). The most common boom size for sprayers is 1" which cannot handle 40 or 50 gallons per acre unless you cut your speed down to 3 or 4 mph. other that the flow rate and some pump and tank reactivity issues that can come from fertilizer it will work, but you will fill the tank very often due to its small size.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I'm gonna sit this one out and let the local guy that sprays fields handle it. Even doing it myself, it didn't seem like there was much savings.


----------

